
Testing Theories of American Politics: Elites, Interest Groups, Citizens (2014) [pdf] - kotharia
https://scholar.princeton.edu/sites/default/files/mgilens/files/gilens_and_page_2014_-testing_theories_of_american_politics.doc.pdf
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7599085](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7599085)

